# Reptile cage as Mouse cage



## Paziqi (Feb 10, 2010)

My father and his girlfriend gave me two cages that they used to use for keeping and breeding snakes. I'd like to use them for the mice, but wanted to check and make sure there's nothing dangerous about them, since they were designed for snakes, and not mice.

I can't remember what he called it, but it's made of a pressed wood that is coated front and back to be impervious to liquids. The front is plexiglass; the top looks to be regular door screen. The cage in the picture is broken into 5 compartments, each with a separate lid. The compartments are 12in by 24in. The 2nd cage is pretty much the same as the one in the pictures, except it is 2 24in by 24in compartments.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks fine to me. 
Looks really organized!


----------



## Paziqi (Feb 10, 2010)

Rhasputin said:


> Looks really organized!


Yeah, my dad built them. He's an organized sort of fellow. Me on the other hand... :roll: Though my bin cages don't look too bad once I'm done with them.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

It reminds me of what people keep their racing or tumbling pigeons in at shows, and fairs. Well, the pigeon ones are usually wood on top, bottom and sides, and mesh with a latch on the front, but it's the same thing essentially. x)


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

If the top is mesh as you say there should be enough ventilation, and the size sounds good too. Having been made for snakes they'd have to be escape proof too  I don't know if there are any corners to get nibbled but it looks fine to me.


----------



## Paziqi (Feb 10, 2010)

MouseBreeder said:


> If the top is mesh as you say there should be enough ventilation, and the size sounds good too. Having been made for snakes they'd have to be escape proof too  I don't know if there are any corners to get nibbled but it looks fine to me.


There's a ledge that the lid sits on; I think I'd probably have to pay attention to make sure no one was getting up there to chew on it. Other than that, I don't really see anything that they could get there teeth on.


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

Well if the screen or mesh is made out of the stuff you use for windows and screened in patios, then the mice will be able to chew it. If it is, you could just get chicken wire or mesh to replace it


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Is the screen made out of metal or fiberglass? If it's fiberglass, I think the mice could easily chew right through it.

However, this is a really awesome cage idea. I love it!


----------



## Paziqi (Feb 10, 2010)

The screen is metal, but it's thin, and I actually do see a couple spots near the edge that look a little frayed. I'll be sticking hardware cloth over it I think. I have that available, since I use it to make my bin cages.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Looks good to me


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Sounds good! I would love to get my hands on similar setups!  They look so neat and organized.


----------

